# One more question:)



## jmiles50 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm planning on getting a house this year, and one thing I wanna do is build an outdoor enclosure for my Gu's. I've been told it's not an issue to keep B&W's outside here in Arizona, but I haven't heard about red's. Can I keep Red's outside here in AZ :?:


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 15, 2009)

I asked the same question about were I live because my weather is about the same as yours. In the summer and winter you'll have to bring them in. Also when the winds pick up.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 16, 2009)

Why when the wind pics up :?:


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 16, 2009)

Reds should be fine outdoors. I know that reds, colombians, black and whites, and tegus in general come from relatively speaking the same habitat. I'm no expert on tegus though. I have just done a fair amount of research. When I have my own house I'll hopefully get one or a pair.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 16, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2896" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2896</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 17, 2009)

Reds would be just like the Black n Whites, you need to watch the heat, cold and humidity.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I live here in Mesa Arizona. In the summer it gets up to 120 degrees, and in the summer it get as low as in the 30's.


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 18, 2009)

When its in the 30s provide a heated hide for your tegu with some sort of heat lamp.


----------



## myotis (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey I know this is an old post, but I'm interested if you ever built your outdoor enclosure. I'm thinking about building an 8x8 or so walk in enclosure/mating grounds outdoor. I'd be interested in what you used and how deep you dug down. I live in az too and it gets damn hot, but I think with plenty of shade, plants, and water they would be able to regulate their temperature and humidity by just soaking themselves in the water. Honestly I think tegus could live fine outside here (granted you take them inside to hibernate) , but the humidity might be a little problem. So I think maybe a pond would help. Plz update some pics if you've built it. I'll post my construction once i've gathered enough info. 

So far I think I'm going to build a frame out of 2x4"s. At least a foot underground. Cover the sides with the aluminum roofing or w/e . Then use chicken wire for the walls above the metal sheeting and the roof because I want it to be tall enough to walk in. Whats good to use for the mesh underground and how deep?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I am going to build one this summer and mine will be a walk in also ...

I am going to position mine to get the morning sun and to shade the evening sun . 
Mine will have one solid wall in back and one solid wall on a side with a door . 

On the open sides there will be a kick board two foot high ...

I think it would be better to build your enclosure on the ground and fill it up a foot or so with [dirt ] and bedding ..

The hide should be well buried tho .


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 13, 2011)

_I honestly don't think it would be worth risking the tegus health, life, your time, money or even effort. Unless you plan on going all out and putting in a pond or something that can regulate the waters temps. It gets just as hot if not hotter in Arizona as it does here in NV. The hide would definitely have to be deeper than a foot, sometimes night temps don't fall below 85*. 

With temps like that good luck keeping the water cool enough for them to want or even be able to drink with out a system attached. When you have temps of 120* sometimes more, the shade's not that much cooler. Not to mention the extra water needed to keep the plants alive and water in what ever you use.

Humidity is not just for shedding but skin hydration as well,... not enough humidity can cause health issues just like having too much. The skin can dry out and crack causing even more issues. 

I'm not saying it can't be done,..just that it may require way more than you think. More precautions because of where we are. _


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Life is about risk, build your enclosure. It is worth your time, and effort. Your tegu is not a human. Worst thing that happens is you will be out 150-300 bucks you paid for your tegu, otherwise you will have an awesome outdoor enclosure with a happy tegu.


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 13, 2011)

> Life is about risk, build your enclosure. It is worth your time, and effort. Your tegu is not a human. Worst thing that happens is you will be out 150-300 bucks you paid for your tegu, otherwise you will have an awesome outdoor enclosure with a happy tegu.
> mode=reply&f=15&t=3026#ixzz1DuNFb4TP



So an animal is just an object to you? something that you can just go out and replace?


----------



## myotis (Feb 13, 2011)

I typed a really long reply about komodos and then deleted it lol. So here's starting over without completely getting off subject. And I don't mean to argue because I really appreciate all of your responses Bubblz.

There are two outdoor enclosures in the phoenix zoo. One for a rhino iguana and another for a komodo dragon ( very cool ). They are outdoor for everything but the winter. The komodos have a pond but I couldn't see one for the rhino iggy. Actually I hope rhino iggies aren't arboreal cuz there wasn't much to climb on, just a mound which I guess is its hide. And the thing was only enclosed with like a 3ft wall. Seemed like it could just crawl out? Baffled me. Anyways they seemed to enjoy themselves with 95+ degree weather while I was there. I think they can withstand the heat fine, as long as shade and cooler area is provided. They accomplished humidity with a sprinkler system in the ground. 

I think I'm going to gather information ( and funds ) and attempt this. Using sprinklers and a pond with a water chiller and lots of perennials maybe even some strawberries perhaps eggplant....(another story). Even if it can only be used for a few months of the year, I really just want an enclosure outside to interact with them. 

There is a shed that I could build into the enclosure and keep it packed with moist peat moss or something. Any ideas or suggestions or constructive criticism are appreciated and I will not be offended even if you tell me I'm not capable.

And maybe I should pm Jmiles50 to see if he ever followed through. As he is in Mesa. I would be interested if it were possible and most of all healthy for the animals. I know ppl that keep turtles/tortoises and uros outside here, but I'm just not sure as tegus are very exotic.

Edit: I only paid 90$ for my goldie, however price is not a real value of worth, but just an illusion. All life should be cared for as if human. Who are we to say they are not equal in soul or opportunity for happiness? Your answer may not have been your intention and for that I forgive you. The last thing this forum needs is hostility.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 13, 2011)

Jungledoc said:


> Life is about risk, build your enclosure. It is worth your time, and effort. Your tegu is not a human. Worst thing that happens is you will be out 150-300 bucks you paid for your tegu, otherwise you will have an awesome outdoor enclosure with a happy tegu.



I do not agree with that logic at all... I've had my Tegu for 2.5 years and we have spent that time learning to work very well together. Simply purchasing another 2.5 year old Tegu would by no means be an equal replacement. That's not even to mention the sentamental attachment. 

Although I do agree with the conclusion, build the outdoor enclosure. It may take some special care and planning and your Tegu may need your assistance in extreme weather, but it will enjoy the months of the year it gets to spend outside.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 13, 2011)

_I don't get offended or embarrassed easily and luckily,..I know how to ignore people and brush things off a little too well.  

But by no means was I saying don't build the enclosure. The point of my post was " it wouldn't be worth risking the tegus health, life, your time, money or even effort. *Unless you plan on going all out and taking some extra precautions because of where we are."*

We have more to consider than someone who lives further down south, or just in a climate not as dry and hot as ours. Even in a Zoo exhibit you may not always see it but the precautions are there. 

I know they can handle warmer weather,.. Dino loved being outside in the summer. When I was home he was in the back yard and he scratched at the door when he wanted back in. But for me to keep him out there for long periods of time especially if I wouldn't be home,.. there's a lot to consider. Not just for his health and safety but also for my own piece of mind. 
_


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

By all means build the enclosure.. 

So much good can come from natural sunlight and fresh air ..

If it turns out to be to hot in [July ]then bring him in the house just like we do in colder climates in December .

If you dig a two foot hide when you start construction and pile on a foot of bedding you have a three foot deep hide that is still accessible for cleaning ect ..
Any kind of sprinkler and sprinkler timer [sold at Ace or wherever ] should work fine .. 


.


----------



## myotis (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the replies. I think I'm going to do it when I get some extra cash. Thinking about 2ft deep trench, use 2x4's to make a bottom frame 2.5 feet tall above ground. Cover the floor with hardware cloth. Plate the sides with metal roofing. Then I'm thinking about building the rest of the structure (roof and walls) out of thick pvc pipes. Drilling holes and attaching mister heads, then plug in the hose and if my pressure is right I can create a misting system inside the cage (done it smaller scale with an aeroponic system ). Then attach the chicken wire with zipties and such. 

I'll create a sprinkler system maybe leave one spot dry. I'll have to tune it in to know how fast it evaporates. Then I'm going to do a shaded hide area with a big plastic pond and an aquarium water chiller. Might have a add a frozen milk jug with water daily but that's not too bad. I mean I'll probably only have them in there for like 3 months. Idk , really depends on how well it works. 

I'm going to fill the bottom with a few inches of organic potting soil, so the plants have some foundation and nutrients. Probably won't be adding liquid nutes this time because I worry about the tegus. Then fill the rest with some cypress mulch and some palm fronds. I know palm fronds sound weird, but there's so many different variations of palm trees in columbia I figured I would introduce something she would normally hide under in the wild. Always wanted to try it. I could also position them to create a shaded area as well. 

I want to dig the hide about a foot down. I still haven't really thought out exactly how I want to make the hide, because it needs to be able to keep cool. Any ideas on that would be much appreciated. Bury an ice chest? Lol. I'm up for any suggestions and I'm a DIY person so anything is not too far fetched.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Make sure on your sprinkler system that the [hose] dosn`t get to hot and scald yore tegu..

I wouldn`t try to keep plants in there unless they are out of the tegus reach in pots ....

All that water [pond ] stuff is well and good .. but I think a nice big pan of water changed frequently would work as well ..

I would mak the hide from wood and not do such a good job that it dosn`t drain.

The top should be removable and insulated Plastic sewer tube 8 inch for the entrance..


----------

